
Ultimate Limit of Human Endurance Found - richardhod
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-48527798
======
Meph504
Study seems flawed significantly in that it used athletes for its test
subjects, in the military, specifically specifically forces, a soldier can
burn 10k calories a day, for periods of up to 2 to 3 weeks at a time.

The article mentions "long term sustainable" but says title says "ultimate
limit", which to me, are two very different things.

